# Issuing Citizens?



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There is a topic on another forum saying that the MOD is issuing Citizen dive watches to special forces as they have a shortage of their current supplies









Do you think these will be propper marked up issued watches or do you think they just buy them in and give them out?


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

jasonm said:


> There is a topic on another forum saying that the MOD is issuing Citizen dive watches to special forces as they have a shortage of their current supplies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean by "propper marked up"? do you mean specifically tailored for the military (with a different set of straps or logo or something else?). If so, the the post you are reffering to on SCWF, says that the watches being issued are: ..."Citizen automatic dive watches. These are the standard 200 meter stainless steel cased models, with no modifications"...

Interestingly, these watches can be had for really cheap prices on-line. Perhaps if they get a good reputation with the military, together with some popular on the field modifications, interest in them might rise. I've entertained getting one for ages, but have never bitten the bullet, mainly because I'm not a big fan of the shape of the hands and the bezel ridges.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> what do you mean by "propper marked up"? do you mean specifically tailored for the military (with a different set of straps or logo or something else?).


I mean with mil markings on the case and MOD ref numbers....

My guess is not, as these dont have fixed bars...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

MOD issuing Citizens







they must be skint









I should ask my Contacts at MOD Abbeywood(Bristol), perhaps they'll know.

Bry


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> MOD issuing Citizens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Just having a joke, Citizen make somre SERIOUS Diver's watch espo the Tis











julian said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > MOD issuing Citizens
> ...


----------

